# Help! Frig is full of milk, yogurt, and buttermilk, no rennet!



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I am about to have a problem, here. :crazy
I have searched in vain for a local source of rennet, all I can find is junket tablets, which I got. :/
I have many tubs of yogurt made, and about a gallon of buttermilk, and I am still overrun with fresh milk.
I know I can make lemon cheese or vinegar cheese. My yogurt is not thick enough to strain for yogurt cheese. :help2
What else can I make to use up some of this milk? :help


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

You can use the junket tablets. They work fine when fresh.

You can also make farmer's cheese (tvorog). To do that, you heat up the buttermilk or yogurt until the curds separate and drain.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Great! That would free up some frig space. I can put new buttermilk out from this mornings milking and use up some of the other. Free up my containers too! Awesome! Ty, Ty.

It is getting like zuchini... when you have so much folks run when they see ya.
My family are overloaded with milk, and yogurt. Most don't care for buttermilk. I just counted, all total, I have 7 gallons of milk, yogurt or buttermilk on hand at the moment. And I didn't count in the freezer!

My zuchini is also starting to vine... I am not going to be popular! tee hee


----------



## mylalaisa (Aug 17, 2009)

For just under $10 with free shipping you will have liquid rennet in 2 days
http://thecheesemaker.com/cultures.htm
I understand if you want to buy local, but looks like you need to make some cheese!!!


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Great link, I will definitely check that out closer!
What would you all consider the basics? I have yogurt going, buttermilk going, so those cultures are here. I know I need rennet, what else is needed, I mean actually needed?
Citric acid? Liptase powder? cultures for specific cheeses like bleu?
I will have a refrigerator, small, but just for cheese and milk, until I have enough cheeses to fill it. But, what basics would you want to have on hand?
Is a sweet yogurt culture really less acidic? Is it good? So many questions.
But, I have not made cheese in at least 15 years!


----------



## mylalaisa (Aug 17, 2009)

for me the basics were the LH, MM100, MA11 cultures, rennet, citric acid, the mild and sharp lipase. But this all depends on what cheese you want to make. For me those covered what I wanted.


----------

